# Where to find Bayer Tree and Shrub for fleas?



## Jasper

I learned about this stuff in the thread about fleas. I've been to Wal Mart, Home Depot and Lowe's - the only stuff I've found also has fertilizer in it. Has anyone seen this stuff on the shelves anywhere in Gwinnett or Cobb?

Thanks!


----------



## zman

home depot or walmart


----------



## GSP man

I found it last year at Lowes on Hwy 20 at 985.


----------



## 91xjgawes

i can understand that is has the same ingredient as other things such as frontline, but it does not seem to get the job done for me... i have heard a lot of people rave about it though...


----------



## sljones

I have not been using it long but up to this point, it has done a better job than Frontline or any other product I have used. No comparison in the cost either. 

Jasper,
If you use the one with fertilizer, you may be able to cut back on the protein you feed your dogs to a cheaper feed.


----------



## Clark_Kent

Got mine at Walmart in Cartersville, and just bought a bottle at East Rome as well...it was on the clearance rack for $17, so I grabbed one up incase Bayer is just replacing with the fertilizer product....
It is the same ingredient Advantage, not Frontline. Been using it a little over a year now, and haven't seen a flea yet. One dog is flea allergic, and one bite sets him into a scratching frenzy for days. That tells me, not only does it work, but works quickly, before the flea even bites the dog.


----------



## Jasper

sljones said:


> If you use the one with fertilizer, you may be able to cut back on the protein you feed your dogs to a cheaper feed.



But I DON'T WANT him to grow any bigger......he's already 110 pounds!


----------



## Nga.

If you are having a hard time finding the Bayer Advanced Tree and Shrub Insect Control without the Fertilizer, then try the "Gordon's Tree and Shrub Insect Killer"...It is carried at Tractor Supply Company. It has the same chemical composition as the Bayer. This is what it looks like:


----------



## Jasper

Went today during lunch and still couldn't find the Bayer. But I did find the Ortho brand - exact same active ingredient. This should be OK to use, right?


----------



## BulldogsNBama

Lowes online had it last fall, but now they don't.  They only kind I see is the kind with the fertilizer.

Hoping they are not going to stop making the original non-fertilizer kind.  Sort of makes you wonder if that's what's up, since it's been on clearance. 

Thinking I better get some and stock up.  Wonder if the Bayer company may be doing this cause they've got wind of people using it on their dogs.


----------



## Clark_Kent

*Info/Dosage*

Hey Jasper,
I got your pm to Triozoo123....my husbands account here stays logged in all the time...and in all honesty, I don't even remember my password to log him out and me in...LOL.
So I'll just post under my hubby for you.
Here is a link to 1800petmeds.
http://www.1800petmeds.com/Advantage-prod10433.html
You can click through the tabs for product info, ingredients, how to use, etc, and gain a lot of knowledge and therefore confidence in the product. As I posted before, the Advantage product is 9.1%, whereas the Bayer is only 1.5%. Why the difference, I don't know, but would assume that is the percent they worked with, got FDA approval for safety & effectiveness, and didn't want to pay to "reformulate" their product. As was recommended to me by the beaglers here, 20# dog gets 1cc monthly. I have many friends on it now with their pit bulls and hog dogs....using 2cc's for about 50 lb dogs. If you check the Advantage dosing, they say 2.5cc. For your 110 lb dog, it would be 4cc's of Advantage, and I would do the same with the OTC product. I think on that big a dog, they say to put half between shoulder blades and the other half on the rump over the hips.
As for the Bayer, that is what I'm thinking, they have reformulated with fertilizer and just gonna replace the regular product. Thus I bought that other bottle on clearance to keep stock! Even though 3cc's = 1 oz, the 32 oz bottle will last a good while! Someone had said Tractor Supply had their own brand of it as well. Other than not knowing what "other ingredients" are on the label, I have used the Bayer on doxies, jack russells, sister's chihuahuas, and varous bulldog breeds, with no issues at all. BUT, it is up to everyone to make their own decision if they are comfortable trying something off label.
Good Riddens to the Fleas!!!
Alison 
Triozoo123
aka Mike, Clark_Kent


----------



## Jasper

Clark/Trio,

Thank you very much!


----------



## jessicay

How long (years) have you all been using the Bayer tree and shrub for fleas? Does it have any side effects?/ Has anyone's dog ever died from using it? Where did yall read/find to use Bayer's tree and shrub for fleas?


----------



## Clark_Kent

Have been using it monthly for little over a year. Prior to that, used Frontline for about 5 years. Seemed fleas got immune to it, as it was doing absolutely nothing anymore.
Have never heard of anyone's dog dying or anything. The active ingredient is not absorbed by the body, it just lies in the fatty layer of the skin, so is a contact barrier so to speak. As for the "other ingredients", I do not know what they are or if they will do anything, in all honesty, that is why I say, it is everyone's choice to decide to use this or not. For some, with many dogs, it becomes a choice of do something or do nothing...so for the pet's sake, I'd rather them take a chance and have a comfortable pet rather than a flea bitten miserable pet. Only side effect i've seen is kind of a greasy patch where you put it for a day or 2 afterwards. Also, I have to keep all my guys separate after applying it, as they must be attracted to it and want to lick it off each other.
Advantage is made by Bayer as well. The labeling doesn't say "other ingredients" on it, but I am quite confident it all is probably the same product, just diluted further for larger application purposes in the yard...
I can't remember who told me about it first...but it was some beaglers here on GON.
Alison


----------



## GA DAWG

What about the ticks? Does it work on them? How much of this do you use on em at a time?


----------



## Clark_Kent

Same dose as the Advantage product:
(1-10 lbs) / 0.4 mL  	
(11-20 lbs) / 1.0 mL
(21-55 lbs) / 2.5 mL
(55 lbs and over) / 4.0 mL 
I don't think the Advantage product claims to do anything for ticks. Only thing I can say, is we have in the past had a few ticks here and there, but I didn't last year while on this stuff.........coincidence or it worked, I don't know?


----------



## jessicay

Thanks for the info.

One more question.....
How old are the dogs when you start using the Bayer on them?


----------



## jessicay

Clark/Trio I forgot to tell you, you can PM a MOD and they will rest your password. We had the same thing happen.


----------



## sljones

Doesn't help with the ticks.


----------



## Psychohillbilly

I started using this product on my Australian Shepherd at the age of 16 weeks. I also use a bit more of a dosage. 1 ml per 10 pounds of weight.I run a line down the back and rub it on their belly. I use this on my labs also. Havent seen any fleas since i started using it.


----------



## Clark_Kent

Advantage says 7wks. I started my doxies at 8 wks and 12 wks with no problems.


----------

